# It just wasn't gonna get any better



## BradKajukenbo (Sep 21, 2019)

I've only been in 3 relationships. The first one was with my sons mother. But it was over before they were born. And once they were born, she split and hooked up with some guy then like 2 months later she was going to prison for burglary.

The second relationship. She was very possessive. I would go to work, she'd call and make sure I was there. She would time me getting off work and making it home. Very jealous of my kids. That was her downfall. The day she told me that I need to track down their mother and send them to her because she wanted to start a better life for me and her. She gone! I'm not saying my kids are perfect. But they were only 6. Kids are obnoxious not to mention I have twin boys.

My third relationship was the worst. At first it was great. Dated for 2 years then she convinced me to give up my apartment and move in with her. Then she changed. For a full year She wanted to keep an argument going all the time. If she didn't have anything to argue about, she would look for something to argue about. Always threatening me that if I didn't change the ways she wanted, she was leaving. It was always over shit that shouldn't even matter. There at the end, she wanted to argue over toothpaste. Said the way I roll the end of the toothpaste tube looked very tacky. I had to hear her bitch about it for 3 days.

In the mornings she was always up and gone for work before me. But she always left a song play on the stereo for me on repeat. It was usually Meatloaf's song Anything For Love. The night before I left, I kept thinking that if we are arguing over Toothpaste and the way I hold my dinner fork, shit ain't gonna get any better. I woke up the next morning. I listened to the song she had playing for me. Knowing I hate fucking country music. It was Blackhawk's GOODBYE SAYS IT ALL Packed my clothes, took her red lipstick and in big letters wrote GOODBYE on her wall. Before I left I put her a song on the radio on repeat.


----------



## L0s3r (Sep 21, 2019)

Good for you man. I dated an awful bitch like that once. Argued over every little thing. She ended up assaulting me because I was going to eat a kit kat bar after leaving a cubic centimeter of this tomato stuff on my plate (she forced me onto a strict diet that was not proper for my build and lifestyle) I was sick and tired of doing everything while she had the nerve to sit on her ass and complain. I ended up walking out on her. No need to put up with that shit my friend


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Sep 21, 2019)

@L0s3r I don't blame you there. Since my last, I don't fuck with relationships. I have a few FWB here and there. Thats good enough for me


----------



## Tude (Sep 21, 2019)

My goodness - boy, glad you are in the clear now. Sorry for all not working out. And totally understand.

heh had a few not so goods, a marriage that went sour fast but I tried to rescue it way too many times that just led to more heartbreak. Did break up with a really good guy so I could go back with the ex husband on the 6th try (stupid me). 

But am currently with a good guy for 10 years. LOL met him on an online bicycle forum - he lived in PA, me NY. Probably 5 years travel to meet up till he's up here. Took a while but it looks good here, if anything I'm the beotch and have to reign myself in - living too long by myself - got use to things to be the way I'm used too. That is not so when living with someone.

Good luck sir there is someone out there.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 21, 2019)

well Brad to be fair...the way you roll the end of your toothpaste tube IS very tacky.


----------



## MFB (Sep 22, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Fascinating how some folks try to change their partner instead of just changing partners...


I think a lot of ppl dont have the courage to leave or be by themselves. So they stay in an unhappy relationship.

Good on ya, Brad. 4th times the charm!

I think it's a healthy perspective to realize the vast majority of relationships have a timeline and an end date. When falling in love ppl tend to think itll last forever, but dont consider the reality of two years down the road. Its important to enjoy it while it lasts, but also to be brave enough to leave when there's more bad than good. I dont see this as a negative thought process, but more being realistic. For some there is the happily ever after. But for most it turns into an ongoing struggle.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Sep 22, 2019)

@roughdraft Not no more. For my birthday a few years back my son got me the tube roller.






@Juan Derlust True shit! I had long hair Since I was like 12. My long hair wasn't a problem until I moved in. Nothing was a problem until I moved in. And on some real shit, there at the end, every time she started, all I could her was my moms voice. I never once asked her to change anything. 

My childhood friend, she is going thru the same thing. Her boyfriend, he is one of those who was potty trained at gunpoint. Last Christmas I wrapped up a box of tampons and gave to him. 

I am content on the way I live now. My son KC is a handfull. He has a learning disability which is a Mental Development Delay. He is 21 but his mind is that of a 15 year old. He thinks our father and son relationship should be a prank war and if we were keeping score, yea he's got me a few times. I'll give him that, but the ER here in Redding all remember him as the kid who thought he was pregnant with a chicken


----------



## Phuen (Sep 28, 2019)

Whiny bitchy fighty people give us reasonably constructively critical people a bad name!


----------

